# Graphics Card Emulator



## chrisl121212 (Jun 6, 2009)

I know the title sound crazy and noobish but...
Is there a video card emulator that can emulate older video cards? My video card is so advanced that I can barely run any older games that I used to play on my old computer. I can't even run the original GTA anymore!


----------



## The_Other_One (Jun 6, 2009)

Sounds more like a PC issue.  Many games have compatibility issues with newer operating systems.  For something dos based, Dosbox is probably the way to go.  Virtual machines work alright too, but I had some glitches when I last tried this.  Though that was before they fully supported Directx acceleration.


----------



## bomberboysk (Jun 6, 2009)

Two words, vmware Workstation


----------



## chrisl121212 (Jun 6, 2009)

No duh people!!!!!!I know all that crap!

I have tried all of that. Here are the games that I am trying to run:

A2 Racer 3
A2 Racer 4
*GTA1*
GTA2 (doesn't run in full screen. I need to switch to 16 bit so that I get windowed mode)

As you can see, they are all Windows games. The ones in bold work in Virtual PC, but I want them on my host machine. They all ran on my old XP computer, but not on my new XP computer (I will NEVER use Vista). It is my video card, and I know it!


----------



## Ethan3.14159 (Jun 6, 2009)

chrisl121212 said:


> No duh people!!!!!!I know all that crap!
> 
> I have tried all of that. Here are the games that I am trying to run:



That attitude isn't going to get you much help.


----------



## Candy (Jun 6, 2009)

Have you tried changing the games to run in compatibility mode for Windows XP (SP2 or 3)??

Whats so bad about Vista?


----------



## chrisl121212 (Jun 6, 2009)

Ethan3.14159 said:


> That attitude isn't going to get you much help.


Sorry, but I was getting stressed out. Sorry.



			
				Candy said:
			
		

> Have you tried changing the games to run in compatibility mode for Windows XP (SP2 or 3)??
> 
> Whats so bad about Vista?


Yes I have tried compatibility mode. I have Windows XP.

Vista is bad for many reasons:

It hogs up your RAM.
It has incompatibility issues with many programs.
You can't type the directory you want to go to very easily any more.
The list continues...


----------



## Damascus (Jun 9, 2009)

What graphics card are you using?
Direct X version? Driver version? 
And which version of XP do you have? SP1? SP2? SP3?
This sounds weird.. I keep the old, plain-jane' XP Pro SP1 on my main gaming machine, and I can play old games just fine... although I'm using a DX9 graphics card too...


----------



## bomberboysk (Jun 9, 2009)

chrisl121212 said:


> No duh people!!!!!!I know all that crap!
> 
> I have tried all of that. Here are the games that I am trying to run:
> 
> ...



Well, those games would work in vmware workstation as it has gpu acceleration, virtual pc has none..


----------



## tlarkin (Jun 9, 2009)

bomberboysk said:


> Well, those games would work in vmware workstation as it has gpu acceleration, virtual pc has none..



Yeah but as far as I remember they can't go up faster than DX8 in virtual machines yet.

At least last time I checked out DX8.1 I think was the highest a VM supported.

No there is no such thing as virtual hardware really either to the OP, and if there were it would be handled by the CPU and would eat it for lunch.  Can you imagine having your CPU emulate a video card?


----------



## bomberboysk (Jun 9, 2009)

tlarkin said:


> Yeah but as far as I remember they can't go up faster than DX8 in virtual machines yet.
> 
> At least last time I checked out DX8.1 I think was the highest a VM supported.
> 
> No there is no such thing as virtual hardware really either to the OP, and if there were it would be handled by the CPU and would eat it for lunch.  Can you imagine having your CPU emulate a video card?



Well, for older games, you dont really need much more than DX8.1... But yeah, best bet for the old games you cant play imo would be find an old computer....


----------

